# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی از بهمن تا اواخر اردیبهشت

## marde_tanha

تو تایپیک قبلی که زدم خداروشکر به کمک دوستان تونستم کلیات موضوع رو دریافت کنم الانم واقعا سر دوراهی قرار دارم ....بنظرتون

1.تا اواسط بهمن بیام پایه دوم و پیش 1 رو شروع کنم و بتونم 80 درصدشو تموم کنم و تو فروردین دوباره مرور و بقیه 20درصد رو هم اون وقت بخونم یا

2.از اول بهمن سوم و پیش 2 رو شروع کنم و لابه لای اونا دوم و پیش 1 رو هم بخونم آقای افشار وویس هاشو گوش دادم میگفت اگه خوب نخوندید برید روی مطالب قبلی تمرکز کنید و اونارو بخونید مثلا میگفت باید تو درسی مث فیزیک پیش نیازهای پیش2 رو از پیش1 بلد باشی پس برگردید پیش نیازهارو بخونید اگه به حرف اقای افشار گوش کنم میترسم از ازمون های نیمسال دومم جا بیفتم !!!!!

سوال بعدیم اینه که تقریبا داوطلبان قوی عید جمع بندی میکنن اما با این برنامه ریزی من شاید خرداد جمع بندی کنم این کار معقولانه س؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Romina_kh

منم نظر بدم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina_77

تا اواسط بهمن میخای دوم و پیش 1 رو 80 درصدشو بخونی؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## marde_tanha

> تا اواسط بهمن میخای دوم و پیش 1 رو 80 درصدشو بخونی؟


بله چطور

----------


## marde_tanha

> منم نظر بدم؟


طبیعیه تو هر تایپیکی افرادی مث شما به تمسخر بگیرن کاملا طبیعیه

----------


## mehdimhm

> تو تایپیک قبلی که زدم خداروشکر به کمک دوستان تونستم کلیات موضوع رو دریافت کنم الانم واقعا سر دوراهی قرار دارم ....بنظرتون
> 
> 1.تا اواسط بهمن بیام پایه دوم و پیش 1 رو شروع کنم و بتونم 80 درصدشو تموم کنم و تو فروردین دوباره مرور و بقیه 20درصد رو هم اون وقت بخونم یا
> 
> 2.از اول بهمن سوم و پیش 2 رو شروع کنم و لابه لای اونا دوم و پیش 1 رو هم بخونم آقای افشار وویس هاشو گوش دادم میگفت اگه خوب نخوندید برید روی مطالب قبلی تمرکز کنید و اونارو بخونید مثلا میگفت باید تو درسی مث فیزیک پیش نیازهای پیش2 رو از پیش1 بلد باشی پس برگردید پیش نیازهارو بخونید اگه به حرف اقای افشار گوش کنم میترسم از ازمون های نیمسال دومم جا بیفتم !!!!!
> 
> سوال بعدیم اینه که تقریبا داوطلبان قوی عید جمع بندی میکنن اما با این برنامه ریزی من شاید خرداد جمع بندی کنم این کار معقولانه س؟؟؟؟؟؟


کی گفته عید جمع بندی میکنن؟؟؟؟؟
جمع بندی کلی نیست که مثلا پایه رو میان مرور میکنن
اصل جمع بندی مال خرداده

----------


## Romina_kh

> طبیعیه تو هر تایپیکی افرادی مث شما به تمسخر بگیرن کاملا طبیعیه


وا چه ربطی داره ،اشتباه برداشت کردین اخه تاپیک قبلی نظر دادم توجهی نکردید گفتم شاید مورد استفاده نبوده اون :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## marde_tanha

> کی گفته عید جمع بندی میکنن؟؟؟؟؟
> جمع بندی کلی نیست که مثلا پایه رو میان مرور میکنن
> اصل جمع بندی مال خرداده


اها. جواب این سوالو گرفتم جواب آون سوال بالا رو هم بدی منت داره

----------


## marde_tanha

> وا چه ربطی داره ،اشتباه برداشت کردین اخه تاپیک قبلی نظر دادم توجهی نکردید گفتم شاید مورد استفاده نبوده اون


مرسی استفاده هم کردم اینو هم جواب بده کدورت ها پاک شن خخخخ

----------


## Romina_kh

> کی گفته عید جمع بندی میکنن؟؟؟؟؟
> جمع بندی کلی نیست که مثلا پایه رو میان مرور میکنن
> اصل جمع بندی مال خرداده


 :Yahoo (23): باشه :Yahoo (76): 
خب به نظرم دومی...چون نمیرسید تا اواسطش درست حسابی 80 درصدو ببندید، همون که گفتم سوم و پیش 2 رو توپ بخونید یه جوری که انگار بار آخر که میخونید در کنارش هم خورد خورد دوم و پیش 1 بخونید اینجوری آزمونارم میتونید شرکت کنید دیگه نهایتشم تا 15 اردیبهشت تمومه بعدشم جمع بندی

----------


## marde_tanha

> باشه
> خب به نظرم دومی...چون نمیرسید تا اواسطش درست حسابی 80 درصدو ببندید، همون که گفتم سوم و پیش 2 رو توپ بخونید یه جوری که انگار بار آخر که میخونید در کنارش هم خورد خورد دوم و پیش 1 بخونید اینجوری آزمونارم میتونید شرکت کنید دیگه نهایتشم تا 15 اردیبهشت تمومه بعدشم جمع بندی


الان زیست سوم و دوم رو چکار کنم برای آزمون 20بهمن که نیمسال دوم شروع میشه! 
دوم رو خوب نخوندم سومم هیچی

----------


## Romina_kh

> الان زیست سوم و دوم رو چکار کنم برای آزمون 20بهمن که نیمسال دوم شروع میشه! 
> دوم رو خوب نخوندم سومم هیچی


زیست 4 فصل جلوعه تو سوم بقیه درسام که هنوز شروع نکرده از سوم و پیش 2 پس زیست 3 رو بخون این دو هفته توپ همون 4 فصلو حالا در کنارشم  چون مبحث پایست فعلا  واسه 6 بهمن ...پایه  دوم و  خورد خورد تو این دو هفته تا جایی که پیش بینی میکنی بتونی خوب بخونیو تقسیم بندی کن و مطالعه کن ...

----------


## marde_tanha

> زیست 4 فصل جلوعه تو سوم بقیه درسام که هنوز شروع نکرده از سوم و پیش 2 پس زیست 3 رو بخون این دو هفته توپ همون 4 فصلو حالا در کنارشم  چون مبحث پایست فعلا  واسه 6 بهمن ...پایه  دوم و  خورد خورد تو این دو هفته تا جایی که پیش بینی میکنی بتونی خوب بخونیو تقسیم بندی کن و مطالعه کن ...


زیست سوم 4فصل اول +فصل5و6و7
نه فقط 4فصل

----------


## Romina_kh

> زیست سوم 4فصل اول +فصل5و6و7
> نه فقط 4فصل


ااا مگه برنامش تغییر کرده قلمچی!! 1 دی مگه حواس و هورمون نبود؟ بعدشم جامع پیش الانم جامع دوم؟؟اگر اینطوریه که کلا این هفته تامیتونی زیست 3 رو پیش ببر همون 7 فصلو میگم تا میتونیا 1 فصلم شد اشکال نداره بعدشم دیگه باید بترکوتی  چون علاوه بر دوم و مبحث ازمون باید زیست 3 رو هم اونایی که نخوندی خورد خورد بخونی ببین چند صفحه است تا عید تقسیم بندیشون کن با تست زنی و اینا پیش ببر چیزی نشد فقط زیست 3 رو هم باید اضافه کنی تا آزمون بعدیم دومو و پیش 1 و طبق تقسیم بندیت بخون که تا عید کردی بقیه وقتتم زیست 3 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mehdimhm

> باشه
> خب به نظرم دومی...چون نمیرسید تا اواسطش درست حسابی 80 درصدو ببندید، همون که گفتم سوم و پیش 2 رو توپ بخونید یه جوری که انگار بار آخر که میخونید در کنارش هم خورد خورد دوم و پیش 1 بخونید اینجوری آزمونارم میتونید شرکت کنید دیگه نهایتشم تا 15 اردیبهشت تمومه بعدشم جمع بندی


اشتباه نقل گرفتی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Romina_kh

> اشتباه نقل گرفتی


ببخشید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## faeze-kmz

*عید جمع بندی میکنن؟ زود تموم کردن هم خوب نیس .به نظر من بازه زمانی خوب برای پایان خوندن و شروع مرور اواسط اردیبهشته

اگه هم بتونین تا اواسط بهمن پیش 1 و دوم رو تموم کنید به تسلط خوب یا حتی نسبی هم نرسیدین البته نمیدونم چقدرشو خوندین ولی اگه هیچی نخوندین نمیگم نشدنیه ولی اگه پایه درسی خیلی خوبی داشته باشین آره!

مورد دوم هم همون که گفتم اگه پایه درسیتون خوبه آره این کارو انجام بدین ولی اگه پایتون ضعیفه با درسهایی که مرتبط یا سالهای پایس به مشکل برمیخورین*

----------


## Sanazbst

منم مثل شمام
از امروز شروع کردم سفت و محکم
همون سوم و پیش ۲ رو جدی و با ازمون پیش میرم
هرجا شد دوم و پیش ۱ رو میخونم
تاکید اولمم روی زیست و شیمی هست واسه دوم و پیش ۱

----------


## Aguila Roja

> تو تایپیک قبلی که زدم خداروشکر به کمک دوستان تونستم کلیات موضوع رو دریافت کنم الانم واقعا سر دوراهی قرار دارم ....بنظرتون
> 
> 1.تا اواسط بهمن بیام پایه دوم و پیش 1 رو شروع کنم و بتونم 80 درصدشو تموم کنم و تو فروردین دوباره مرور و بقیه 20درصد رو هم اون وقت بخونم یا
> 
> 2.از اول بهمن سوم و پیش 2 رو شروع کنم و لابه لای اونا دوم و پیش 1 رو هم بخونم آقای افشار وویس هاشو گوش دادم میگفت اگه خوب نخوندید برید روی مطالب قبلی تمرکز کنید و اونارو بخونید مثلا میگفت باید تو درسی مث فیزیک پیش نیازهای پیش2 رو از پیش1 بلد باشی پس برگردید پیش نیازهارو بخونید اگه به حرف اقای افشار گوش کنم میترسم از ازمون های نیمسال دومم جا بیفتم !!!!!
> 
> سوال بعدیم اینه که تقریبا داوطلبان قوی عید جمع بندی میکنن اما با این برنامه ریزی من شاید خرداد جمع بندی کنم این کار معقولانه س؟؟؟؟؟؟


هر کاری میکنی سعی کن برای ازمون جامع 21ام سنجش اماده بشی !

----------


## marde_tanha

> هر کاری میکنی سعی کن برای ازمون جامع 21ام سنجش اماده بشی !


21چه ماهی

----------


## Aguila Roja

> 21چه ماهی


اردیبهشت

----------


## Dayi javad

*ی چیزی هست ک بازم اینجام میگم

ببینین زمان جمع بندی
واس هر نفر فرق میکنه

کسی ک چیزی نخونده چیو میخاد جمع بندی کنه 

کسی ک حتی یکبار خونده و هنوز اموزشش نقص داره چیو میخاد جمع بندی کنه

مرور با جمع بندی فرق‌ میکنه

کسی ک ب خصوص الان بخواد بخونه باید یاد بگیره باید اموزش ببینه*

----------


## ali_m

دوست عزیز شما اول باید یک چیزی رو پهن کنید که بعد بخواهید جمعش کنید ....... اول یک سری مباحث رو تا اونجایی که وقت بهتون اجازه میده بخونید بعد جمع بندی کنید
یکی ممکنه تا عید همه چیز رو خونده باشه و بخاد بعد از عید فقط مرور و جمع بندی داشته باشه ..... یکی هم ممکنه مثل شما تازه بخاد شروع کنه و مجبور باشه جمع بندی رو موکول کنه به خرداد ...... حتی برنامه کانون هم تا اردیبهشت داره مطالب جدید اضافه میکنه و بعد از اون تازه شروع به جمع بندی میکنه ........ این که چه موقع جمع بندی کنی چندان مهم نیست (البته دیگه باید نهایتا از خرداد شروع به جمع بندی کنی) مهم اینه که حتما جمع بندی خوب و درستی داشته باشی

----------

